# 4-H Goat Clinic



## llazykllamas (Dec 20, 2012)

We are planning our yearly county-wide 4-H goat clinic. We typically spend about 2 hours doing Showmanship - explain/do a walk-through 'class' with the youngest/newest kids, then a 'real' class for the older kids so the younger ones can watch, then a 'real' class for the younger ones. 
Then we do a potluck lunch and in the afternoon we have "clinics" on various topics. In the past we have done clipping, doing feet, injections, disbudding etc. 
This year we will be doing: identification (tattooing, chipping, tagging), tack box - what to use, what to put in it etc., and "what to know when you call the vet", Milk testing - DHIR/one day test.

What other topics would be of interest?

Thanks


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

That sounds awesome! Where are you located?


----------



## llazykllamas (Dec 20, 2012)

We are in Racine County, WI (SE corner). It's probably a bit far for you, but you are welcome to come if you want.:laugh:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Yeah....a tad bit of a drive....maybe. hehe That is an awesome idea tho. Do you bring anyone special in for the clinics or is it just local people?


----------



## llazykllamas (Dec 20, 2012)

We are generally fortunate enough to be able to find 'local experts' that are willing to donate some time and knowledge to the kids. We have a couple breeders in the county who have won at National level. Sometimes we have a vet come in. Whatever we have a request for, we have been able to find someone to cover the topic.


----------

